

Show HN: Cleverflow - an online visual project management board - pauliusz
https://www.cleverflow.co

======
pauliusz
This is actually a minimum viable product (MVP), with lots of crucial features
omitted on purpose. The idea is building an online project management board
with features targeted to software development teams (API, integrations,
Kanban features such as WIP and lead time metrics etc.). We really appreciate
any feedback: what features do you need in such an application, what is wrong
in current implementation etc.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
What _I_ want, (and this may not be your bag), is a management system that I
can use in a classroom. I try to organize my courses around projects
(vocational 2yr college). I'd like to use real project management tools, but
most that I have tried just end up making my like harder.

I need to schedule meetings, events (class time, exams). I'd love to be able
to do it in batches, and have Google cal, ical, etc as output.

I need to be able to issue and track identical tasks, progress for each
student/worker/programmer, and also issue tasks as a batch.

I'd love to be able to generate a Gantt chart-ish looking syllabus that could
be updated as the semester progressed (and also other views).

~~~
pauliusz
Well this is definitely not our bag, I think you need a rather specific
product. Hopefully some more people have the same needs as you do and such a
product gets built! We are currently trying to only target our product to
software development teams as, being a software development team ourselves, we
have more chances to have the same needs as they do and build the right
product. Of course the targeting might change in the future, depending on the
success with the MVP.

------
galfarragem
Why should I use Cleverflow instead of Trello? It seems just a different
design.

~~~
pauliusz
Trello is horizontal product, targeted to a very wide audience, basically
anyone. Cleverflow is targeted to software development teams. Of course I do
understand the confusion, as we do not yet have almost any features specific
to software development. But is is only an MVP and the main goal currently is
to collect feedback and figure out the features we need to build to cater for
the needs of software development teams.

